# I can't stand this horse.



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

2 steps.

1. Squeeze.
2. Crop.

Taking a dressage whip to my "shut-down" pleasure gelding was the best thing I could've done for him. 

Of course, I'm the exact opposite of you. I'd rather have a horse who was lazy than a horse who bolted.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't have any whip of any sort...

But I've tried a similar thing to that, except with spurs, I'd squeeze a couple times, and if I got no response, she'd get a squeeze with my spurs. It worked for about 5 minutes, and then she got bored or something.

EDT: I don't like bolters either, I just like horses with a desire to go and move and get out there.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you have split reins? The end of a split rein works as well as whip.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh vair oh is absolutely right, she isn't respecting you, so has learned to just tune you out - peck peck peck is all she feels, and could care less. So you need to ask once, then BAM! - give her a reason to listen the first time. 

Pokey horses can become extremely dead sided very quickly, so you need to up your game and enforce your cues. They aren't requests... they are demands - treat them as such.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I would add working her on the ground too. I have an appt gelding who will just refuse to move so I jump off and go after his butt to make him move with energy on a line. I make him sweat and puff. Then I get back up and ask him to move forward. Sometimes it takes 2-3 times and the he goes when asked. I agree with the other posts. Ask nicely first, then spank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agree with the post by Ace. Split reins are the very best thing ever in a situation like this (for a western rider anyway, I don't know that I could juggle a whip along with the reins LOL). Since she has already shown that she is perfectly willing to sull up, I would be relatively quick with her force progression. I would squeeze, bump, then whip...hard. When she's going the speed you want, just sit quiet. If she goes to slowing down as soon as you let off the pressure, squeeze then whip again. 

Every time she slows down without you cueing for it, be a little more aggressive with correcting her. When you are able to get 4-5 strides of your chosen gait out of her without having to push, then stop and let her stand and catch her breath for a few minutes. If it's been a long day and you've been working her for quite a while, that would be an excellent time to get off, lead her back to the barn, and call it a day.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

smrobs said:


> ^^Agree with the post by Ace. Split reins are the very best thing ever in a situation like this (for a western rider anyway, I don't know that I could juggle a whip along with the reins LOL). Since she has already shown that she is perfectly willing to sull up, I would be relatively quick with her force progression. I would squeeze, bump, then whip...hard. When she's going the speed you want, just sit quiet. If she goes to slowing down as soon as you let off the pressure, squeeze then whip again.
> 
> Every time she slows down without you cueing for it, be a little more aggressive with correcting her. When you are able to get 4-5 strides of your chosen gait out of her without having to push, then stop and let her stand and catch her breath for a few minutes. If it's been a long day and you've been working her for quite a while, that would be an excellent time to get off, lead her back to the barn, and call it a day.


I have a VERY sensitive to whips horse so instead of whipping (smack with a whip or reins and he'll turn into a bucking bronc) I would squeeze and if I got no response IMMEDIATELY kick him 4-5 times Wham, Wham, Wham and as soon as he bolted forward stop and then continue on and the minute he started to slow down, squeeze, no response, kicky, kicky, kicky. He figured it out pretty fast. 

I'm now working with a mostly-dead pony. He has one speed..... dead halt. A dang walk took me with a crop and a friend chasing him with a whip! I've got to get him fixed because he's a kiddo pony and the last thing I want is kids to think that one needs to kick the crap out of a horse to get them to move.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you are using any cue more than once it needs to get stronger each time until they respond. I personally HATE kicking them, but my guy has a bit f a stubborn streak and when he flat out refuses to do something (which he still does occasionally just as a test....grrr) I absolutely PILE DRIVE him. I am sorry, but that is just ridiculous. He gets his cue softy, then again a bit stronger and if he does not do it, he gets my spur full force. After a couple of times-he does it. softly and nicely. I only do this when I know he knows it! (like last week it was rollbacks.......) Believe me, my legs are no where near strong enough to hurt him.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I havent ever really had a horse I've had to kick... I mean, a little bit of a warning kick when asking for a turn team roping or something... but never an issue of GO. 

I have taken the split reins to her a couple times when she really ****ed me off, and she'd jump into a trot, and then die right down again...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

*Stop kicking her. Stop trying to "drive" her the entire time.*

Selena came to me with this problem and at the barn I train for I get so many horses with the same problems.

You need to take the split reins, whip, spur, ANYTHING you can to make her go. razzmitaz her. MAKE her move her feet. 

My biggest thing here is that you said you keep driving her. Do NOT do this. Ask once softly. Ask a bit harder. Then finally get after her and make her think her world is crashing down no matter WHAT you have to do. Then, when she goes, stop driving. Let her go into an easy cruise control. The second she breaks down, get RIGHT on her again until she goes then relax. Stop riding. Loose rein. No kicking. No driving. That is her reward.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> *Stop kicking her. Stop trying to "drive" her the entire time.*
> 
> Selena came to me with this problem and at the barn I train for I get so many horses with the same problems.
> 
> ...


^^this. is AMAZING advice. please use it! i have been that girl who is always "talking" and always "asking" her horse to move, he just toons me right on out. you tell him his job one time, then DEMAND it, then sit pretty and let him do it!  good luck!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it just me?! This horse is only 3 years old, still growing. I wouldn't be putting 'miles' onto a 3 year old, I'd be taking it at a pace that suits the horse. Sounds to me that this mare just isn't ready for what you're asking yet.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Is it just me?! This horse is only 3 years old, still growing. I wouldn't be putting 'miles' onto a 3 year old, I'd be taking it at a pace that suits the horse. Sounds to me that this mare just isn't ready for what you're asking yet.


No, it's not just you. I was just about to say same myself after reading the OP. Collection, sidepassing, etc. for (just) 3 year old is LOTS to ask for, especially if asked in short time (how it sounds to me). At 3 years old they still have a mind of a baby, and should be treated as one (keep it nice, short, and interesting, and clear and easy for the horse to understand). I'd forget about all that and would start with basics (that are clearly not there): teach it to respond to the cues, move forward, then the transitions, etc.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I know the type, not my type at all! Not yours either from the sounds of it. An old timer trainer once told me that 'a good walkin' horse is a good horse' meaning that if you get on and the horse steps out like he/she is _going_ somewhere, you have a ready and willing partner. I tend to agree.

I would try getting out on the trails, you need to find a way to inspire these types and sometimes arena/pattern work just doesn't do the trick. If possible, take a riding buddy with a horse that has more motivation than your horse as yours will be inclined to want to keep up. This is often a good way to put some miles on a youngster in a gentle way and it is a good time to get them used to seeing new things. 

Also, whilst I don't necessarily disagree that you should use a whip, spurs or whatever, I prefer not to _start_ that way with the young ones - if it is possible to cause them to _want_ to be more forward (i.e. pique their interest in being ridden) I find it's best to start that way. Sometimes it's just a matter of finding what really motivates a horse, if you can do that you will find a much more forward horse. Then you can introduce more complicated concepts.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am guessing you are not on the top 10 of her hit parade either, OP. If you hate her that much, perhaps you would be better off having someone else ride her. As has been said-she is very young. For you to have no patience for her and not like her already is pretty much not fair to her. Get on with a good attitude or not at all, JMHO. Riding needs to be mainly a positive experience for her, or you will ruin her.
I know I have my days when I am in a "mood" and it is best for both of us that I not even get on. Nothing good will come of it.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been trying to make it positive for both of us, and I know she's young, I think I'm just expecting her to be like my 4 year old was when she was 3, they're exact oppisites. 

By "collection" I meant giving at the poll and bringing her nose in, instead of sticking it out. I don't know what the proper term is for that one.

I've had to deal with horses that weren't confident enough to move out, and I've had no problems with them. I'm just not a big fan of this mares attitude. You'd think when you take a 3 year old out and ride around 100 cows, she'd get a little spunk and start being interested in something. But, nope. The only thing she has been interested in was following the dog when he was on the trail in front of us. She was all over that.

Last night, I pulled a railroad tie around the yard with her. She didn't do anything. Didn't even look at it. 

I turned out a few of the spunky yearling heifers and tried to play with them. It took her 15 minutes to actually pay attention and start looking at them. 

I guess I just got spoiled with my 3 year old last year that had the "Oooooh. Let's go see." attitude, and I never really had to kick her, she always listened to a squeeze, or a kiss, and we were off. 

I guess a calm horse is what my mom wants (her other horse is a go-go fast type...) and I just can't get along with it... 

I have used the reins as an extra cue, and I think I'll have to do it more. 
Thanks for the advice from those who've handled a horse like this... I hadn't encountered it before.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

sarahver said:


> I know the type, not my type at all! Not yours either from the sounds of it. An old timer trainer once told me that 'a good walkin' horse is a good horse' meaning that if you get on and the horse steps out like he/she is _going_ somewhere, you have a ready and willing partner. I tend to agree.


Yes, I like this too....a horse that will cover country, has his ears up, reins swinging and looking for more! 

OP, Give this filly some time. She might be a laid back kind of horse, but she still might need some time to wake up and get interested. I have put colts on cattle and it seemed like it took forever until they decided to get interested and hooked on. But later bacame great horses....just took them awhile.

In the mean time work on getting a response from her instead picking at her. Its easy to pick at one that you don't really care for, I understand that. Good advice above for getting her to move her feet. Just want to add, when you go to spank with the end of the rein and she peels out, don't stop her. She needs to understand that you are asking her to move. I have seen people try this method and get worried when the horse squirts out, the rider pulls back...conflicting signals. Then they just give up. If you're clear and consistant she will figure out what speed your asking for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

If i ride my horse for a few hours she gets really lazy and doesnt want to walk anymore so i use a crop, and i dont just tap her butt, i kick her with my heels and if she doesnt go i smack her suuuperrr hard with the crop so she knows im not playing around and she cant ignore my commands like that. If you dont have a crop, use a tree branch!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Amandaa said:


> If i ride my horse for a few hours she gets really lazy and doesnt want to walk anymore so i use a crop, and i dont just tap her butt, i kick her with my heels and if she doesnt go i smack her suuuperrr hard with the crop so she knows im not playing around and she cant ignore my commands like that. If you dont have a crop, use a tree branch!


Am I reading this right? You ride your horse "for a few hours.." THEN need a crop SUUUPERRR hard? Maybe you need to rethink your rides. Perhaps she is not conditioned to be ridden "a few hours.":shock:

This is TOTALLY different that what the OP is asking. THey are not dealing with an exhausted horse, which, at least to me, it sounds like YOU are.
I sure hope you typed something wrong.:evil:


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

This mare sounds perfect for trail riding! She sounds more low key vs speed. I would try to match the job to the horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Am I reading this right? You ride your horse "for a few hours.." THEN need a crop SUUUPERRR hard? Maybe you need to rethink your rides. Perhaps she is not conditioned to be ridden "a few hours.":shock:
> 
> This is TOTALLY different that what the OP is asking. THey are not dealing with an exhausted horse, which, at least to me, it sounds like YOU are.
> I sure hope you typed something wrong.:evil:


 

A seasoned horse should easily be able to be ridden for a few hours without being exhausted. I ride two plus hours on a regular basis and the horses are barely tired. I am not talking about a baby here, but just commenting that one should not be all aghast if a person rides more than a few hours.

Of course, it does depend on the horse and how hard the riding was for those few hours. I understand. I just think most people underestimate how hard a horse actually can work without being "exhausted".


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

My horse is in suuuper great shape and i can go on 6 hour rides on her no problem, the only time my horse acts lazy and doesnt want to go when i ask her to is when i am riding her and im with my friend who is riding her horse because she gets lazy and doesnt want to leave my friends horse, and anyways we only ride around her field for about ten minutes then stop and talk for ten then ride ten more, we actually talk more than we ride. Plus my horse is never lazy if i am riding alone. I was just saying that she should smack her horse hard with a crop because it obviously knows what it can get away with and is not being forced to go faster. Im not stupid nor new to riding and i know what is best for my horse.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you ask the horse to do something, initially, it is just that, ask. Good chance with a youngster it will be ignored. I would use leg then if no response a tap with a whip or willowy branch behind my leg. If still no response as the horse hasn't made the connection, I would continue to squeeze and tap until the horse likely scoots forward. I am careful to not pull on the reins at this time as the horse receives a mixed "go-whoa" message. If she breaks into a trot I leave her alone. It may be for only a few strides and that's a good start. I'll allow the horse to walk a minute then ask again. It takes more than a few times for the horse to realize the tap follows the squeeze and will soon break into a trot. Leg is also removed as soon as the horse trots.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> A seasoned horse should easily be able to be ridden for a few hours without being exhausted. I ride two plus hours on a regular basis and the horses are barely tired. I am not talking about a baby here, but just commenting that one should not be all aghast if a person rides more than a few hours.
> 
> Of course, it does depend on the horse and how hard the riding was for those few hours. I understand. I just think most people underestimate how hard a horse actually can work without being "exhausted".


Understand totally. Typically horses that are ridden that amount regularly, (ie endurance horses) are not needing anyone to hit them "suuuupperrr hard" with anything to keep them going at any point in the ride. They finish with just about the same energy they started with. Not many are conditioned like that, and this sure doesn't sound like one of those. The hitting that hard after that length of time is what I found concerning. Glad it is all good.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

After our adventure with a calf string as a whip, this is how she is now, there was even nicer loping that day, just not on the video. She loped a few circles each way, neckreined and with the occasional "tap tap" to keep her going.


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so sad at the title of this thread! I just got my first horse on Friday, when I was riding on Saturday, it felt like she was so reluctant to go. I squeezed and kicked and she would barely trot, and only for a few seconds. I was told at the time it was because she was used to beginners who didn't want her to go. The next day she started limping and was found to have a piece of wire stuck in her left rear hoof. (Separate post on that!) I'm inexperienced but theres always a chance that something else is going on. Good luck and patience!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> *Stop kicking her. Stop trying to "drive" her the entire time.*
> 
> Selena came to me with this problem and at the barn I train for I get so many horses with the same problems.
> 
> ...


This is an issue that I'm currently working on with my horse. Part of the problem is that my horse is naturally a little lazy, and the other part is that my previous horse got me in the habit of constantly squeezing, driving, etc. which basically teaches the horse that the leg aid means nothing. He also shattered my confidence and I will sometimes catch myself leaning forward into a kind of "defensive" position- so even though I'm squeezing with my legs, my body language is telling him "don't go."

With my new horse, I'm focusing now on keeping my legs still except when I consciously want to give him a command. If he doesn't listen to a regular squeeze, he gets a little kick, if he doesn't listen to that, he gets a solid flick with the dressage whip. I'm also making sure I'm not blocking him with my body position. We've still got a ways to go (I've only had him 5 weeks!) but we're already vastly improved over when I first got him.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I see you have her going but if that dont keep up roll you spurs up and down her side. That may help.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Am I reading this right? You ride your horse "for a few hours.." THEN need a crop SUUUPERRR hard? Maybe you need to rethink your rides. Perhaps she is not conditioned to be ridden "a few hours.":shock:
> 
> This is TOTALLY different that what the OP is asking. THey are not dealing with an exhausted horse, which, at least to me, it sounds like YOU are.
> I sure hope you typed something wrong.:evil:





Amandaa said:


> If i ride my horse for a few hours she gets really lazy and doesnt want to walk anymore so i use a crop, and i dont just tap her butt, i kick her with my heels and if she doesnt go i smack her suuuperrr hard with the crop so she knows im not playing around and she cant ignore my commands like that. If you dont have a crop, use a tree branch!


I'm sorry....but seriously???? Perhaps the horse is getting tired after "a few hours" and needs a rest. I have a lot that I could say, but I am going to hold my tongue. I will say I feel really sorry for your horse.:-(


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> I see you have her going but if that dont keep up roll you spurs up and down her side. That may help.


She has a pretty good understanding of my split reins, she realized she didn't like to get over and undered, so she just needs a little tap on the bum and she pick up her feet.


----------

